# Computer Keyboard



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

Many of the letters on my keyboard have disappeared from use.  I was thinking of getting something to use to write the letters back on them.  Any suggestions?


----------



## kburra (Oct 18, 2020)

Just Google Keyboard letters, can buy a card of all needed and just stick 'em on, did this with an old laptop, can`t advise where to buy them because don`t even know what country you are in..so Ebay your best bet.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

kburra said:


> Just Google Keyboard letters, can buy a card of all needed and just stick 'em on, did this with an old laptop, can`t advise where to buy them because don`t even know what country you are in..so Ebay your best bet.


I never thought of that-thanks!


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

I went to ebay and they didn't have what I was looking for but I found them on amazon and so ordered them-thanks again!


----------

